# RIP Satoru Iwata (1959-2015)



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2015)

*Nintendo President Satoru Iwata Dies At 55*​



> Nintendo has just issued a short statement announcing that president Satoru Iwata has passed away at the age of 55.
> 
> The statement reads:
> 
> ...




Source: 





A sad, sad day. Rest in peace, Iwata.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 12, 2015)

*Nintendo President Satoru Iwata has passed away*



> "Nintendo Co., Ltd. deeply regrets to announce that President Satoru Iwata passed away on July 11, 2015 due to a bile duct growth", reads a statement from the publisher.
> 
> Iwata-san had spent the last couple of years battling the growth discovered on his bile duct, which resulted in his absence at last year's E3.
> 
> ...





Rest in Peace Iwata-san.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2015)

Sounds nasty.

RIP.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2015)

Sounds nasty.

RIP.


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2015)

I understand


R.I.P.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 12, 2015)

bile duct growth? damn


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 12, 2015)

This is crazy I can't believe this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2015)

Dude, fuck cancer.

He always seemed like a suit, but still a suit that wanted to push games. This sucks.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow I feel utterly speechless. I can't even properly register this right now.


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 12, 2015)

Holy cow.

I can't believe this happened.


----------



## Weather (Jul 12, 2015)

Today is a sad day.

RIP Iwata-san.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 12, 2015)

You know this is bad news when Death-kun links to Kotaku.

In all seriousness, this is pretty crazy, like holy shit.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2015)

...

2015 seems dead set on making me sad, what with ridding us of the world's coolest dudes. I thought one of the onion-esque gaming news sites were up to their old tricks again when my friend first told me about this. Fuck....

So long Iwata.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 12, 2015)

The fuck you saying to me Khris?


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 12, 2015)

No way, man. Wow.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 12, 2015)

Tfw you realize Iwata was president of Nintendo for exactly half of your life.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh goodness... 
Please rest in peace, Iwata


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks like his body wasn't ready.


----------



## Shinjiro (Jul 12, 2015)

When Shigeru dies, I don't think I'll be able to stand it.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't fucking believe what I'm reading.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]n9YVW3hj5UM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2015)

What's more dead now, Iwata or the Wii U?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Tfw you realize Iwata was president of Nintendo for exactly half of your life.



I honestly can't imagine what the presentations will look like without him and his half-decent English. Damn it, man. First Monty, now this.


----------



## Kazu (Jul 12, 2015)

Man, the guy was just 55. 

RIP


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't even know what to say, this is devastating. RIP Iwata and my thoughts are with his family, friends and Nintendo.


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2015)

Remember when he temporarily halved his paycut after the company suffered from a significant loss in profit?


respect


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 12, 2015)

That came out of nowhere, RIP.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2015)

ted. said:


> Remember when he temporarily halved his paycut after the company suffered from a significant loss in profit?
> 
> 
> respect



FUCKING RIGHT?!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2015)

Still, I know the E3 Nintendo Direct was crap but I didn't thought it was THAT bad. Poor guy.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 12, 2015)

So who's next in line for him?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 12, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 12, 2015)

ted. said:


> Remember when he temporarily halved his paycut after the company suffered from a significant loss in profit?



Good man.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 12, 2015)

It feels really weird, man.

Despite me disliking how he's been running Nintendo, this is really sad news. =\

R.I.P Iwata


----------



## Simon (Jul 12, 2015)

He was undeniably one of the coolest and most passionate CEOs to ever grace the business world. I'm truly sadden by his passing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 12, 2015)

R.I.P Iwata...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2015)

For all the shit about Nintendo people throw their way, Iwata was someone who truly loved gaming. It sucks we will never get to see him in another direct; 55 is way too young.

Nintendo might be in for some rocky waters now. The Board might push for a new CEO that focuses on mobile.


----------



## Tarot (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Simon (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm.....I'm speechless. There's no fucking way. Is there actual confirmation. Because....damn.


----------



## Scud (Jul 12, 2015)

It's really sad to think that he was still struggling with his health, even as people mercilessly hounded him over every decision he made.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2015)

Jesus fuck, I'm really sad about this. This came out of nowhere to me.
Rest in peace, Iwata-san.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 12, 2015)

Platinum said:


> For all the shit about Nintendo people throw their way, Iwata was someone who truly loved gaming. It sucks we will never get to see him in another direct; 55 is way too young.
> 
> Nintendo might be in for some rocky waters now. *The Board might push for a new CEO that focuses on mobile.*



that's scare me.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 12, 2015)

I'll be expecting homage to him in the next Zelda just.....fuck.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2015)

Platinum said:


> For all the shit about Nintendo people throw their way, Iwata was someone who truly loved gaming. It sucks we will never get to see him in another direct; 55 is way too young.
> 
> Nintendo might be in for some rocky waters now. The Board might push for a new CEO that focuses on mobile.



I have a feeling that they chose Iwata's successor years ago.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 12, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I have a feeling that they chose Iwata's successor years ago.



In truth, they need successors for all their old vets. I don't want to imagine the day Miyamoto and Aonuma go. Shit. This is so....unreal. Shit, just a while ago we saw a muppet spoof of him and bananas. And last year was his smash battle spoof with Reggie. Just damn.


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zwHZwvTdnPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Simon (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jul 12, 2015)

I am very sad all of a sudden.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 12, 2015)

A man us young programmers aspire to be.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 12, 2015)

They were very good at making a lot with very little.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 12, 2015)

Damn...I thought it was just some sick joke I read about...

RIP man.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 12, 2015)

I have no idea who that is.

edit: oh, him. I've seen him couple of times on E3. Didn't even know his name but then again, I rarely gives a fuck about Nintendo or their consoles.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ehA6peko3zQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zorp (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your life with us, Iwata.  Directly.


----------



## Gino (Jul 12, 2015)

Yep...........Depression is in full force now what a week this turned out to be.

R.I.P.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 12, 2015)

>There will never be another Iwata staring at bananas moment

playable Grimlock
playable Grimlock


----------



## Atlas (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow, out of no where. R.I.P. A true legend in gaming.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 13, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> >There will never be another Iwata staring at bananas moment
> 
> playable Grimlock
> playable Grimlock





We'll never have another Iwata vs Reggie moment again either.


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Frieza (Jul 13, 2015)

That was shocking. Death is always sad, although it was a part of life. This guy has done amazing things with his, and will be mentioned with his legacy.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 13, 2015)

Iwata-san was a real class act.

I was aware of his medical complications, but this was unbelievably sudden. He was the face of the company that practically shaped many of our childhoods and was a shining example of a developer who truly knew what it meant to be a gamer. Absolutely mortified to see him go. Rest in peace, one of the kindest, most gentle, most badass devs of our age. 

This news is sobering, and it reminds me that one day, the faces of the innovators who shaped our youth will have to pass. I fear for that day.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 13, 2015)

I really don't know how to feel about this.
I never had any Nintendo console before the GameCube and I'm not really familiar with his work.


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 13, 2015)

Nooooooooooooooo*oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*

_*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh my God that last one. 

EDIT:



Pikachu holding a potion, Mario holding a 1up mushroom, etc..


----------



## Simon (Jul 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]cYcBq8TN0gg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Naruto (Jul 13, 2015)

I feel for his friends and family.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 13, 2015)

You know, as recently as June, I was sort of thinking of Nintendo as a failure, but then it dawned on me to apply the logic that they couldn't be failing if they weren't even playing the same game as Microsoft or Sony. They're playing to their strengths, and this man was a big part of that unique brand of success. Nintendo succeeds at being Nintendo, and that's an irreplaceable thing. I hope they pick someone awesome to replace him.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-hVuv7mDNqM[/YOUTUBE]

So long Iwata.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 13, 2015)

Show them how it is done up there Mr. Iwata. Sayonara.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 13, 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tDD5JHRVPPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 13, 2015)

Goodnight, sweet prince.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 13, 2015)

A new earthbound game would really rock the gaming world at this point.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]X9v4-fCGGuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Didi (Jul 13, 2015)

>please understand


I UNDERSTAND. RIP IN PEACE SWEET PRINCE ;____________________;


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]XpMTmgC0big[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]fIEn_EwRk2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Jul 13, 2015)

Damn. For all the questionable decisions Iwata may have made in recent times, he was a rare breed of executive that actually seemed to really care about the product and the consumer, the games and the gamers. He wanted Nintendo to make money, of course, but he didn't look for ways to squeeze Nintendo's customers out of as much money as possible. He thought the best way to lead a gaming company was to make great games that people will love. He led Nintendo against the tide of microtransactions, free-to-play, settling for buggy games on release, and mobile exploitation. Also, he was a talented programmer, lending his skills to the creation of games such as Earthbound and the original Super Smash Bros.

I'm stunned. This isn't entirely out of the blue, as we know he had been having health problems. But he seemed to be on the rebound, and 55 is far too early to go.

Please understand, you will be missed, Mr. Iwata.  Thank you for all you did and accomplished.


----------



## creative (Jul 13, 2015)

Damnit, I thought I could deal with today without crying.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 14, 2015)

Wan said:


> Damn. For all the questionable decisions Iwata may have made in recent times, he was a rare breed of executive that actually seemed to really care about the product and the consumer, the games and the gamers. He wanted Nintendo to make money, of course, but he didn't look for ways to squeeze Nintendo's customers out of as much money as possible. *He thought the best way to lead a gaming company was to make great games that people will love.* He led Nintendo against the tide of microtransactions, free-to-play, settling for buggy games on release, and mobile exploitation. Also, he was a talented programmer, lending his skills to the creation of games such as Earthbound and the original Super Smash Bros.
> .



Really?  **


----------



## Wan (Jul 14, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Really?  **



Well that's my impression of him.


----------



## dream (Jul 15, 2015)

Wow.  Wasn't expecting Iwata to die anytime soon. 

RIP.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2015)

RIP Iwata !


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jul 21, 2015)

Paying my respects. He lead Ninento through their second golden era with the wii and the DS. He did what he could through all the ups and downs. It's a bit heartbreaking that the last thing we heard from him was him apologizing for this e3. 

Never forget

"On my business card, im a corporate president, in my mind, im a game developer, but in my heart, im a gamer"


----------



## Violence (Aug 20, 2015)

RIP Iwata...


----------

